# Do Schools Provide Meals At Lunch Time?



## JONCAZ (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, This Is The First Time I Have Used This But After Reading Loads Of Questions I'm Sure There Is Someone Out There Who Can Help.
I Am A Chef By Trade But Work As A Dinner Lady At A Local Secondary School At The Moment Because The Hours And Holidays Fit In Perfectly With My Kids. When We Get To Oz I Would Ideally Like To Work Child Friendly Hours. Do The Schools In Australia Provide Meals For The Children And If So What Are These Workers Called Because I Have Searched Loads Of Job Sites And Dinner Lady Is Not Recognised. Also In The Uk Most School Meals Are Run By The Local Authority Who Runs Them Out There?
Hope That Is Not To Much Waffle. Hope You Can Help. :d


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, I dont know of any school in Oz that provides meals. 
Meals are provided by the parents, though in some schools, breakfast may be provided, to help those children who may not get a good brekky before school.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi JonCaz, 

I have to agree with sgilli3 since although I don't have children I was discussing this with some friends who do have children. There seem to be some vending machines available but other than that the children take their lunches with them. We are in regional South Australia and of course it may be different in other areas. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I meant to add - that some schools have canteens, where children can purchase their lunch or snacks, and this is paid for by parents (ie : here is $5, buy a snack etc).

Its not the type of sit down meal/lunch experience that US and UK schoo;s tend to have.


----------



## JONCAZ (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Karen,
We are considering moving to Adelaide along with a few other places, you seem to get alot more house for your money there?
I would like a job with child friendly hours and my husband is in the double glazing/joinery business, is there enough demand for our kind of jobs in Adelaide?
You must get bomberded with allsorts of question but I know you will give sound advice like you always do. Cheers


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Schools don't, but childcare does. Not sure what the hours would be though. T


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

JONCAZ said:


> Thanks Karen,
> We are considering moving to Adelaide along with a few other places, you seem to get alot more house for your money there?
> I would like a job with child friendly hours and my husband is in the double glazing/joinery business, is there enough demand for our kind of jobs in Adelaide?
> You must get bomberded with allsorts of question but I know you will give sound advice like you always do. Cheers


You're welcome! 

We moved further from Adelaide because we weren't dependent on an area fro jobs (my husband is self employed with a gardening business and I have an internet business which I can run from anywhere  ) and so we could get more for our money certainly. We have a 4 bedroom, 2 bathroom, large garden, garage, carport, sheds, and 2 living rooms for the equivalent of 130,000 pounds. This way we could put some money into investments. 

For jobs check out the links in the "PLEASE READ...." post since that will give you an idea of what's available and where. 

We made a list of what was important to us in an area...
Not too big (my husband doesn't like cities)
Not too small (I'm a souf Londoner  )
Clubs to join
Airport (if I have back to the UK where my parents are)
Close to the countryside / sea

Obviously other people would also have jobs and schooling for kids but we don't have any of that. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

